# Biggest cage yet !!!



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Its a 40 long


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

nice size 
I still would add some toys for climbing, hiding, chewing... some hay would be lovely, too


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

This cage is far from finished. This is just the stuff that was in the little cage


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)




----------

